# New thread suggestion



## davekat (Mar 12, 2016)

Any chance us aussies could get an aussie bbq thread started or aussie section to go to for local help? Would be great cheers


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2016)

PM, bmudd14474, he may be able to help you out.

Al


----------

